# Best youth competition level compound bows???



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,
what's your thoughts on the best competition bows for young competing archers Age 10 to 12 ? my kids are getting serious about competiting and need to get some equipment.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Wyatt gray (Jul 14, 2016)

Well the question is how Sirius are they? Will they stick with it? And what are you willing to pay? Personally I shoot the Mathews conquest 4 and it's the best target bow in my opinion and compared to other target bows the price is a good deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I found the PSE Phenom SD to be an excellent choice for beginner comp. bow.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I have JOAD kids ages 12 to 17 that shoot Halon X Pro, X Comp. Takes mods for draw length.
Some shoot the C4 and others are still shooting Mission Hype DT and Zone.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

+1 phenom


----------



## X10-Archery (Aug 18, 2016)

Glenredhawk said:


> I found the PSE Phenom SD to be an excellent choice for beginner comp. bow.


Yep. And not a bad price for what you're getting. We are super impressed with the technology and quality that PSE offers for the price you pay. Hard to beat.

There is also the Moxie Angel.


----------



## sightcaster (Aug 15, 2015)

The Elite line is very nice. Look at the Emerge or Impression. If you fit a 24" or more draw they are hard to beat. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marchingarcher (Sep 10, 2016)

i have yet to actually see or shoot one but the new diamond medalist 38 has good specs and at an msrp at 699 is about half the price of most target bows. it also has a 23 to 32.5 inch draw length with the bianary cams which are also extremely easy to tune.


----------

